# Should Redi Cube be added to the Weekly Competition?



## Mike Hughey (Dec 4, 2018)

This thread will be open for 3 weeks.

Vote *yes *ONLY if you BOTH want the event added AND intend to compete in it if possible.

Vote *no *if you specifically don't want the event added.

If the event receives at least 18 Yes votes (10% of the weekly average of participants) AND ALSO has more Yes votes than No votes, it will be added to the competition.

Responses other than Yes or No will not have any impact on the decision. Your response can be changed up until the poll closes.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 9, 2018)

So far we have 18 yes votes (the minimum required) and only 1 no vote, so this one is looking likely. Unless people take away their yes votes (you are allowed to change your vote until the deadline) or we suddenly get lots more no votes so that they exceed the yes votes, this event will be added for 2019.


----------



## Julio974 (Dec 13, 2018)

2 weeks from the end of the poll, I'm calling it early:
*Redi Cube will be accepted as an official SSWC Event! *(95% sure)
Expected percentages at the end of the vote:
Yes: 65%
No: 5%
I won't compete: 20%
I don't care: 10%


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 25, 2018)

The poll has closed, and Redi Cube has clearly won the vote to be added to the competition, with lots of room to spare. 62 votes yes, 10 no.

@xyzzy has provided a random state scramble generator which I will be using next week - much thanks for that!!! This means that the scrambles will be in Rubik'skewb notation; I hope that will be okay for everyone.


----------



## Julio974 (Dec 25, 2018)

Well you have 2 notations on cstimer, the « Old » notation (probably the one you’re talking about), and the MoYu notation which implies many rotations


----------



## asacuber (Dec 26, 2018)

cool! i don't do redi but am happy for those who do!


----------

